# How much manscaping necessary?



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I was reading on another thread how a wife wrote how her husband's hairy body disgusted her and it got me to thinking -

My father taught me how to shave but of course, this is the first generation of men who are kind of expected to manscape so I am kind of learning this..

It seems like men like Burt Reynolds and Pierce Brosnan, men with definite hairy chests (and dear gawd. . .mabye a little back hair  ) are becoming sex symbols of the past. 

I know my stb-x had a thing for Clay Aiken (and was devasated to find out he was gay - I was like, um. . .duh!!!). 

Is the new guy? Looking like a boy? Model after gay men?

I did watch Queer Eye for the Straight Guy after that and I must admit I did get some good tips on grooming for the ladies from that gay guy who was in charge of grooming the man.

Funny story. . .I actually get my back waxed every now and then (once/quarter) and I went in and the Vietnamese lady started putting baby powder on my eyebrows. I said, "Whoa! Wait a minute. . .I am here for my back!!!" LOL. . .it's not like I have Richard Nixon eyebrows or anything either.

What guys are actually waxing their eyebrows? Someone told me weight lifters do it. Are you wives actually making your husbands get their eyebrows waxed? 

So. .. what's the deal ladies?


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

I think it's a personal preference. Some women love lots of hair, some don't. Talk with your partner and see what turns her on the most and what you are comfortable with. 

As far as the Hottest style, less is more, but that doesn't mean you should follow every fashion trend.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife likes the untamed wild-man. So luckily I don't have to bother shaving/waxing, etc. If it was important to her, I would shave though. I did totally shave once on a whim and she hated it. Said it's supposed to be hairy down there and not all smooth, etc. Growing it back was a PIA!! My co-workers probably thought I had crabs for as much as I itched.


I'd prefer her to be a little womanscaped, but she doesn't want to. So, ke sera sera.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Scannerguard said:


> It seems like men like Burt Reynolds and Pierce Brosnan, men with definite hairy chests (and dear gawd. . .mabye a little back hair  ) are becoming sex symbols of the past.


Dont forget *THE* 007


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

I have to say, trimming the privates makes oral a whole lot better for the woman My husband let his grow back out, I hadnt noticed bc we hadnt been having sex... now that we are intimate again I was like wow, never seen that much down there! He let me watch him trim it! It looks much better No plucking pubes off of the tongue, that is always a bonus!

Hair anywhere else.... I agree its personal preference... depends on which lady you are with at the moment since I know you are divorcing, it could be something you might not want to ask the ladies... my advice would be to trim up the privates and let the ladies guide you elewhere. If they arent into hairy arms or chest etc... and you are, they may say something or move on. Maybe your ex had a thing for boy toys? Clay Aiken, come on so gay. Not that there is anything wrong with that


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree- I think its definitely better to be cleaned up down there.....not completely shaved though.....just take a trimmer to it and you'll be good lol...... everywhere else its preference though, I personally dont like alot of chest hair, and cant imagine running my fingers though back hair!!! But thankfully hubs doesnt have any on his back, and a little on the front, which i like.......

As for eyebrows, for the that a bit metro.....i dont think its as important as the lower regions........ definitely a nicely trimmed lower area makes things alot cleaner and fun...... i can floss on my own!!!! LMAO


----------



## lovelieswithin (Apr 29, 2010)

Ya the 70's called and are collecting rural wild manscapes... LOL luckily my husband is a well groomed guy on his own. Honestly if his junk is trimmed short and he has used sexy body wash like that dial stuff for men then he is gettin oral for sure! LOL untrimmed below guys usually smell like urine a little and its really not sexy to me (personal opinion some chicks are into the rugged naturale). I agree that u should ask wifey what she prefers or examine her fav movie ideals to get a feel. 
I think men that wax their brows are awesome it shows they care enough to look as hot as possible and what the hell is wrong with that?! a lil wax on them caterpillars will get u far HaHa! seriously well groomed brows men or women makes your eyes pop more. 
i dont know why but seems like when a mans pits are shaven they stay fresher maybe because you dont have pit fros blocking your morning deod rituals.... =D im 28 btw... my mom likes the magnum pi look but none of the ladies from my generation I know of like hairy men... great topic! cheers!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

YEah, that's me. ..the 007 look. . .now. . .where is my Playboy Model to sleep with? 

I guess I don't get it - how does a waxed eyebrows make a man look hotter? I mean I totally understand not liking the Richard Nixon look where you like a handlebar out to the sides. . .but I don't know. . .I guess I don't get it.

I get everything else - the privates. . .the back. . .the arms. . .even the chest I can sort of see (although I don't wax my chest. . .you don't like hairy chests. . .then I guess I don't score)

My eyebrows are less "lush" than Sean Connery's up there. You would have wanted his eyebrows waxed? You're messing with a male icon there, LOL.

But I agree. . .I guess if I am going to go for a 28 year old woman or less (I'm not!), I had better make my visits to the Vietnamese ladies at the salon more regular. 

I do like going there - they all "giggle" and say, "You handsome!" (good salesmanship, lol) But it's all women when I walk in and I must admit I feel kinda weird - like, "Oh, look, the hairy dude is here." LOL.

And no I disagree on even women and eyebrows. . .I have seen women with none and then they draw their eyebrows with a pencil or whatever. . .it's not a turn-on. And yes, to flip the topic, I want it to look like a dorito chip down there (triangle with the bottom point flattened). Maybe that's my generation (or maybe just me); I think pubic hair is a signal of sexual maturity and the opposite sexual immaturity.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

It is seruiously just a personal preference. When I was growing up - hairy was IN, but I never cared for it. Me & my best friend used to talk about guys, who we thought was HOT , she loved Paul Stanley from KISS cause she wanted to run her hands through his chest, I remember telling her all the time "Ewwww", I hated all that hair! And I still feel the same today. 

I have always been more attracted to the bare chest types, my husband has never shaved but naturally has little hair -probably cause he is a lower testosterone Guy. I know his almost bare chest is one of the reasons I was attracted to him. But Oh what I wouldn't give for a little more testosterone! But then he might go bald faster - I guess we can't have it all. 

Just do what keeps the wife happy, nobody else matters.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> But Oh what I wouldn't give for a little more testosterone! But then he might go bald faster & that would suck - I guess we can't have it all.


THIS! As a high testosterone male, I would rather have a bit less. Having a 5 o'clock shadow at noon, stinks. Also, the whole going bald thing isn't my favorite thing my body is doing to me either. As it goes from the top, it's finding itself other places. 

I also wouldn't mind not being horny 24/7 for a change...


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah. . .right, the testosterone thing. . .I get it now. . . I think these ladies complaining about their men not wanting sex here at this forum. . .well, I bet they chose husbands who are smooth-chested, lush-full-head-of-hair Clay Aikens.

Well. . .you made your bed (ha, ha, pun intended). . .now lay in it.

With your "man".

If you had all gone for the hairy backed, hairy chested, balding, grunting apes like me, who beat their chest when they don't get sex, you'd be getting it every night. 

Now, if you'll excuse me. . .I have to scratch myself, just under my arm this time.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is an article about it : Testosterone And Male Pattern Baldness

My hubby is getting close to 50 & still has all his hair , at least that is a plus, but I do often wish his sex drive surpassed mine. Would LOVE to feel that 5'oclock shadow coming to get me randomly throughout the day. It's there but I more than not - have to work him up.

I'm not complaining though, I work him up practically daily & he never denies. It is all good. I would still choose what I have, but it would be awfully fun if he was beating his chest for me. Scannerguard, your post was very funny. Clay Aikens never did it for me though.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Star said:


> I don't mind chest hair, but can't stand back hair, omg I just wanna throw up when I see men with back and shoulder hair, that's a bit of a no, no in my book.


Well you had better never grow up then, (or let your husband grow up), because men tend to get hairier as they age.

Unless we die young we are all heading for that lived in wrinkly look, that money can't buy! Enjoy.


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

I was 24 before I could grov facial hair. At 55 I have four or five hairs around each nipple and my wife's pits are so hairy it looks like she has Buckwheat in a headlock! She wasn't always that way and she nairs everything off before she see's her Dr. every couple of months (?)


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Grooming Tips for Men: Manscaping - Everyday Style - Your Look - MSN Lifestyle

Just an update.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Scanner~

Let me SPLAIN this to you:










Noticing a trend yet?  

Men with hairy chests are the ULTIMATE SEXY MAN. Men with no chest hair who sing like a girl...are not.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, I notice the trend. . .those men, like me are from the 70's and 80's.



It seems like women shaved their men somewhere in the 90's.

But yes, I am *NOT *doing my chest (Pierce Brosnan is about my chest cover). Any future women can shop at the gym for men who wax their chests and eyebrows.

I will stay with the back wax though.

Yeah, baby. . .


----------



## houstonwoods (May 31, 2012)

I am with the fellas here who don't shave and are natural. My wifey loves the natural hair I have (and so do I). I think it is a very natural masculine trait. Like some of you, I always admired men like Tom Selleck, Pierce Brosnan and Sean Connery for their manly fur. Growing up (I am 45 now)in the 70s and 80s, it was a time when men wanted to look like men and not prepubescent boys. I have noticed a FEW male models with body hair on the underwear packaging at some stores. ******* Avenue has been pushing the boy look for years. Perhaps the pendulum is changing back?


----------



## houstonwoods (May 31, 2012)

I am also with the gentleman earlier in New Braunfels that mentioned his high testosterone levels. Mine are very high as well. Horny constantly and losing my hair on top too.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm mid 40's, but started manscaping about 8 years ago. Just did not like the look or feel of seemingly having buckwheat in a leg lock. I try to keep my grooming and hygene at a high level. I don't shave my chest, but trim it for length down to a dull roar. Same with the pubes. The boys get shaved regularly. Back trimed or shaved regularly.

Once you keep up with it, it's not a big deal. But trimming that chest hair for the first time is BRUTAL! The new, stiff, sharp ends on that hair first starts to itch like hell, then the more you rub it / scratch it, it feels like a million little needles going at you for a week. I learned the trick is, just like down low, to not go too long between trimming. Every couple of weeks or so, and the itchiness does not ever really return. Leave it for a couple months and go at it again, and all hell returns when you do trim. I'd sooner set my chest hair on fire than go through a fresh trimming after a long absence without it again! 

As to if the ladies like it? I won't shave my chest, so don't know about that. But keeping the hedges trimmed has definately had good reviews.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Me - I like men natural. 'Nuff said. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> What guys are actually waxing their eyebrows? Someone told me weight lifters do it. Are you wives actually making your husbands get their eyebrows waxed?


Actually the only part of me my wife has ever suggested I wax is my eyebrows.

They aren`t quite Nixon but I could pass for Brooke Shields long lost brother.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Dont forget *THE* 007



Would never dis Mr.Connery but that pic gives my ego a pretty nice boost seeing that at 46 I`m in better physical shape than he was then...(looks early thirties?)


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Dont forget *THE* 007


Ahh... So THAT'S why Austin Powers looked like that. It all makes sense now.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> What guys are actually waxing their eyebrows? Someone told me weight lifters do it.


Does it emphasize their muscles?


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I shave everything, my wife is disgusted by hair.


----------



## Eagle441977 (May 7, 2012)

I started the manacaping about a year and a half ago. Nothing bald just neatly trimmed down there. My hope was that my wife would give me oral more often. Didn't happen. It took a few weeks for her to notice anything at all. She says she likes it but as far as it helping me to get more oral..... Well That Just did not happen. But I like it better that way. I also hoped she would clear out the brush some too, that did not happen either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mse12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Personally I keep myself groomed. I keep the pubic hair tamed. Trimmed but not shaven. It's been years but I have messed up and actually clean shaved it. No good, in any way. I do keep my eyebrows neat, I don't think my wife or anyone else is into the uni-brow look. I also trim my armpit hair very short, that for me is 100% personal hyigene preference. I sweat, a lot, and hair does nothing but stink if not trimmed frequently. I have very little chest hair, no back hair and my legs/arms are average. I groom my body hair for personal preference. My wife has never asked or implied that I should. I want to look the best that I can for me, no one else. I also have a littlle OCD when it comes to hyigene. That is my take on male grooming.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, I like my men natural. Manscaping makes them all look like little boys. I don't like little boys.

It's just something that the waxing studios came up with to make more money. Right up there with Hallmark holidays.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

first time I've heard it called manscaping, but I've been doing it for a long time.. I figure that If guys like a nice shaved va j-j, then why not return the favor...Besides...it looks better without the lettuce on top of the frank..

As for body hair, I've never had all that much, but neither do most males in my family.. I hear its because of a reduced testoterone levels, but I don't think thats my issue.. I'm still as horny as i was in high school...didn't get much then either, but thats besides the point..and I there isn't a bald man in my family...however it looks like I might be the first one...


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

geek down said:


> Besides...it looks better without the lettuce on top of the frank..


:rofl: "lettuce" :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

geek down said:


> As for body hair, I've never had all that much, but neither do most males in my family.


You talk to your family about pubic hair. Just the idea of bringing up the topic in from of my dad...

Ew.

Ew ew ew.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> You talk to your family about pubic hair. Just the idea of bringing up the topic in from of my dad...
> 
> Ew.
> 
> Ew ew ew.


I meant chest and body hair...But we don't have too many taboos in my family...We talk about everything...



YinPrincess said:


> :rofl: "lettuce" :rofl:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Would you rather i talk about butt hair??.. as it looks like two big christmas hams fighting over the lettuce...


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

And the #1 simile I never need to hear again is...


geek down said:


> Would you rather i talk about butt hair??.. as it looks like two big christmas hams fighting over the lettuce...


:redcard:

"Please, Mama, make the bad man stop."


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Only as much as you and your SO deem necessary, provided however, that you don't largely provide each other with other natural mechanisms in which to floss your teeth!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

geek down said:


> Would you rather i talk about butt hair??.. as it looks like two big christmas hams fighting over the lettuce...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

OMG!!! You crack me up!!! Now I've got a visual that'll last me the whole day, plus some!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 1, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> I shave everything, my wife is disgusted by hair.


Really? How often do you have to shave? For me, it'd be everyday or at most every other day. I just don't have that kind of time.


----------



## Surgeon (Jun 1, 2012)

I keep it trimmed.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> "Please, Mama, make the bad man stop."


:allhail:


----------

